# "It's my gun, Turkey!"



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Ok, question for you guys. Do you have a dedicated "turkey gun" or do you head out with old reliable after she had a season of ducks, grouse, coyotes, etc?


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

If I am gonna use a gun

Turkey Blaster #1 is a 3.5" H&K O/U with 20" bbls and a red dot sight

#2 is a Nova turkey blaster with 24" bbl and Hevi shot tube


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Goose and Turkey Special! Browning Gold 10 ga in Shadowgrass camo spitting Federal Magnum #6 Turkey loads through the factory full choke.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, the 835 is my nasty weather gun and my turkey gun.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Mossburg 500, 3 inch, camo, scoped with an undertaker tube and heavy shot #6s.


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

im just using my 870 which i hunt everything with


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

1# Mossberg 835 running 3 1/2 XX Winchester #5 s open sights. XX Full Comp N Choke

2# Remington 870 , 28 " scoped barrel, 3" Nitro Mags #6s thru a Comp N Choke .660

3# Stoger O/U XX shooting Winchester 3" #5s thru a Comp N Choke XXX Full


----------



## stump sitter (Oct 22, 2005)

Nothing fancy here
H&R single shot 10 gauge,36"barrel,mod choke,#6's
Never misses


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

Remington 11-87 w/ factory 28" barrel and full choke
Doubles as deer gun w/ Hastings cantilevered fully rifled and Mueller scope:coolgleam


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

1. Remington 11-87 with 26 inch barrel and Remington Heavy Shot choke I just change out the choke when using this gun for Deer.

2. Remington 870 Wingmaster with 28 inch barrel (Killed my first 6 birds with this gun)  This is the trusty back up. When going out of state I always take 2 guns.


----------



## seips (Dec 20, 2005)

winchester 1300 only use it for turkey anymore.


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

I use my SBE for everything.


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

mossberg 500. the all-species/condition killin' stick!!:chillin: factory full choke with 3" mag shells for the turks.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

NOVA, aka the meat stix!


----------



## Benny (Mar 5, 2004)

i use my remington 870 w/ synthetic camo pattern stock, full choke on bird barrell #4's heavy turkey load. BOOOOOM!!!


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

FREEPOP said:


> Mossburg 500, 3 inch, camo, scoped with an undertaker tube and heavy shot #6s.



Exact setup..... minus the scope. Tried it with a scope and did not care for it. But I use the same choke and shot size. Rolls them on the spot everytime!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

vandermi said:


> Exact setup..... minus the scope. Tried it with a scope and did not care for it. But I use the same choke and shot size. Rolls them on the spot everytime!


The only thing I don't like is the recoil, so I don't change it and leave it dedicated to reduce sight-in punishment.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Mine gun of choice these days for turkey is a Remington SP-10. 

The first time I saw one of these in action I knew the day's of using my trusty old Browning A-5 (Belgian in 2-3/4") were numbered. Once did a little horse trading I got one. The first time I used it I was hooked! It also convinced me that I was not going back to the A-5 for turkey any time soon!  

BTW - Its also a great goose gun! I've also used it for duck hunting as well. It works great on the big water and as long as I'm in spot I dont have to carry it to far! It is one heavy ma'tha!


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

In have a gun just for toykeys. It's a SBE with a pistol grip stcok and a 2 1/X pentax scope on it


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

.... on the Benelli Nova that I ordered a week ago .... gettin anxious!


----------

